# تحفة



## إسكندراني

السلام عليكم 
كلمۃ «تحفۃ» أعرف لها المعانى الآتيۃ:


فى الفصحىٰ
قطعۃ أثريۃ

فى عاميۃ مصر
[شىء] رائع 
[طفل] يستنفذ صبرك 

ما أصل هذه الكلمۃ، أهى عربيۃ؟ (لا أجد فى ذهنى من الجذر الإفتراضى إلا «متحف»)
وهل لها معانى إضافيۃ؟
وهل تستخدم بنفس الشكل فى كل الدول العربيۃ؟
وسبب سؤالى الأساسى: تسميۃ كتاب «تحفۃ الأحوذى فى شرح سنن الترمذى».


----------



## Xence

نعم، لا شك أنها كلمة عربية أصيلة، مشتقة من الجذر *ت-ح-ف*.. والمعنى الغالب لكلمة *تحفة *هو _هدية غالية الثمن_.. ولذلك سمّي *المتحف *بهذا الاسم لأنه يحوي ذخائر الأشياء الثمينة والنادرة.. وفي لسان العرب يعرّف ابن منظور *التحفة *بأنها _ما أتحفتَ به الرجل من البِرّ واللطف_، ويذكر في هذا السياق الحديث النبوي " _تحفة الصائم الدُّهن والمِجمر_" لأنها (على حد تعبيره) تُذهْب عنه مشقّة الصوم وشدّته. ا

من جهة أخرى، كثيرا ما نسمع مثلا أن المطرب الفلاني *أتحفنا *بأغنيته، أو بعزفه.. أي كأنه وضعنا في حالة نادرة من الانبساط والترفيه عن النفس. ا

وربما هناك معان إضافية، قد يتعرض لها أعضاء آخرون، لكن أريد أن أشير فقط إلى أن المعنى المتداول حاليا لهذه الكلمة في العامية يميل إلى وصف كل ما هو رائع، كما تفضل به إسكندراني. ا​


----------

